# Source for glow in the dark pigments



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

http://glowinc.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=14

I've used their paint and pigments for several years. Add a little glow to your jigs.

Tip: Cover the entire lure with epoxy after adding the glow pigments.
You need a good white base coat first. I've mixed glow pigment with the epoxy with good results too but I prefer one side of my jig pink and the other side glow.


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

I make custom jigs and sell them at JM and Sam's. They are called squidtail lures. CSI paints makes a super glow paint that I use that is awesome for what you are looking for also.


----------

